# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  1С 8.3 БП3 как добавить контрагент-банк без расчётного счёта?

## andrey1305

Здравствуйте.
Нужна помощь. Перешли с БП2 на БП3 и возникла проблема с контрагентом-банком. В БП3 1с-ка требует ввести расчетный счёт. Контрагент-банк-покупатель и соответственно расчётного счёта у него нет( по крайней мере банк не предоставлял такие реквизиты). В БП2 вместо р/с бухгалтер писала нули и проблем не было. После перехода на БП3 требует р/с.
Как его завести без р/с??
Помогите.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте.
> Нужна помощь. Перешли с БП2 на БП3 и возникла проблема с контрагентом-банком. В БП3 1с-ка требует ввести расчетный счёт. Контрагент-банк-покупатель и соответственно расчётного счёта у него нет( по крайней мере банк не предоставлял такие реквизиты). В БП2 вместо р/с бухгалтер писала нули и проблем не было. После перехода на БП3 требует р/с.
> Как его завести без р/с??
> Помогите.


В какой момент требуется заполнение расчетного счета? В Справочнике контрагенты расчетный счет не является обязательным реквизитом и контрагент записывается и без указания его.

----------


## andrey1305

У контрагента изменились реквизитыю При изменении в карточке контрагента, если оставлять пустое поле в р/с, пишет "укажите р/с", подсвечивая красным, и не даёт записать(сохранить). При проставлении нулей пишет "Не верно указан р/с" и не даёт записать-сохранить. При заведении его как нового, тоже самое.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У контрагента изменились реквизитыю При изменении в карточке контрагента, если оставлять пустое поле в р/с, пишет "укажите р/с", подсвечивая красным, и не даёт записать(сохранить). При проставлении нулей пишет "Не верно указан р/с" и не даёт записать-сохранить. При заведении его как нового, тоже самое.


Я понимаю вашу ситуацию так: у контрагента уже создан банковский расчетный счет, который назначен основным. В таком случае номер расчетного счета становится обязательным. Просто нужно снять признак основного банковского счета, тогда контрагент запишется. Для этого в открытой карточке клиента выбираем в верхней строке "Банковские счета" и кнопкой "Использовать как основной" отключаем признак.

----------

